# Please Don't Remember Me!



## Mavenelle (Jan 15, 2004)

I log on to TCF from at least 2 different computers each day - and some days as many as 4.

Only *ONE* computer is asked to "Remember Me" so I don't have to log in each time. That's my home, personal machine.

The other computers aren't mine (client machines, Tom's machine, etc.) and I don't want my log-in info saved on those... so each time I log in, I have to un-check the box that asks the computer to "Remember Me".

I'm _always _ un-checking that box.

Plus, on the occasions I forget, I have to jump through a few hoops (and eat a few cookies) to force the computer to "forget" me.

It's exhausting. 

It occurs to me, that if the default were to have the "Remember Me" box UN-checked, a user could check it **if** they want to be remembered... and only have to do that once.

As opposed to the 30-something times per week I have to UN-check it each time I log on.

Is this something that can please be changed and/or makes sense to do?

Thanks for your time,


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How can we FORGET you?? I can't. 




Anyway, I think having the Remember Me check box being OFF by default is a good idea. I always have to remember to un-check it when I log into TC from the airport.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Most members would be using one machine, or at least machines they own, and thus the default is checked for it is the best method for most of the users here for the best site operation/experience.

Not to worry though....You can also do this....Notice the LOG OUT option on every page on the far right of the menu? Click that and it will log you out when you are done and CLEAR THE COOKIES thus not remembering you. Simple thing to do.

Thanks


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Most members would be using one machine, or at least machines they own, and thus the default is checked for it is the best method for most of the users here for the best site operation/experience.


This should be a poll. 

Jan


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

No, not really.


----------

